# Paying forward** II ACs



## icydog (Nov 29, 2006)

I have read several posts recently by people who have ACs but who have no time to use them. I suggest we do a trade board for these ACs. We could hook folks up on PMs for ACs that will go begging. There will of course be no charge for this transfer so II cannot get mad about it. Just a way to pay it forward. I know that sometimes I have an AC I just cannot use and other times I would die to get one since I am retired and can travel at off prime times.I saw an Oprah show yesterday on this very topic and it struck a nerve. Why waste what another member can use for a nice vacation.
I'm worried I will be shot down for this idea but I am putting it forward anyway. Pay it forward is a great idea.


----------



## philemer (Nov 29, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> I have read several posts recently by people who have ACs but who have no time to use them. I suggest we do a trade board for these ACs. We could hook folks up on PMs for ACs that will go begging. There will of course be no charge for this transfer so II cannot get mad about it. Just a way to pay it forward. I know that sometimes I have an AC I just cannot use and other times I would die to get one since I am retired and can travel at off prime times.I saw an Oprah show yesterday on this very topic and it struck a nerve. Why waste what another member can use for a nice vacation.
> I'm worried I will be shot down for this idea but I am putting it forward anyway. Pay it forward is a great idea.



Nice. You could also start a new thread right now, on the Travel forum, and offer the AC for free. Others could add thier travel related give-a-ways. No one could ask for any compensation of course. You can also do this on www.timeshareforums.com In fact, I think others have already been given away there.

Phil

Phil


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 29, 2006)

There are related fees per bedroom size plus the guest cert fee and the added work of the owner searching for the week the end user wants. How have others handled gifting an AC?


----------



## barndweller (Nov 29, 2006)

That's the trouble. I'd love for someone to get the benefit of my unused bonus weeks at SFX but there's a whole lota trust involved. 
Julie


----------



## Keitht (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm sure it will be obvious when I'm told, but what does AC stand for??


----------



## LLW (Nov 30, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will be obvious when I'm told, but what does AC stand for??



AC = Accomodation Certificate = Bonus Week


----------



## icydog (Nov 30, 2006)

barndweller said:
			
		

> That's the trouble. I'd love for someone to get the benefit of my unused bonus weeks at SFX but there's a whole lota trust involved.
> Julie


 
I think that's where the pms come in. YOu can establish your perameters on a PM. Also the perameters can be determined here and everyone could follow. On the disboards folks plan on fireworks cruises all the time and trust each other. As far as I know it has been a total sucess.


----------



## mas (Dec 19, 2006)

It would be great to be able to give them to someone who could use them.  I've received three in the last year and a half and haven't been able to use any of them.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Dec 19, 2006)

mas said:
			
		

> It would be great to be able to give them to someone who could use them.  I've received three in the last year and a half and haven't been able to use any of them.



Has anyone taken you up on your offer since you posted?


----------

